# Can you help me source some contacts?



## Fragger (Mar 27, 2020)

Dear friends, 

Long story short, I'm asking to source some contacts from this community to aid my somewhat troubled journey with Tesla as a customer. I've hit a wall with some so-called, borderline rude, cold "lead Sales" guy that stepped in to help improve my experience, but ultimately did nothing. 

What's worse is that he is denying me information on some executive contacts or his own managers within the customer experience/service organization at Tesla to escalate further. 

My request: Can you DM me some names and emails of helpful Managers, executives that may have contacted you in the past to help with your bad experience? I'm going to start cold messaging on LinkedIn too. 

I Googled a bit and since Jon Mcneill, I couldn't find the right executive in charge of customer experience. 

Appreciate your help!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

What is the issue that you're trying to get resolved?


----------



## Fragger (Mar 27, 2020)

garsh said:


> What is the issue that you're trying to get resolved?


Garsh, it's a very long story of me taking a delivery of a vehicle with a ton of surprises, a lot of hassle of hours wasted during the pandemic and basically a lack of accountability from them...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Fragger said:


> Garsh, it's a very long story of me taking a delivery of a vehicle with a ton of surprises, a lot of hassle of hours wasted during the pandemic and basically a lack of accountability from them...


PM @garsh or myself with your specific issue, your contact info (full name, email used w/Tesla), VIN if you have one, etc and we can look into assisting. We can not directly hand over the contact we have, but have been able to help others behind the scenes when issues have come up in the past.


----------



## Fragger (Mar 27, 2020)

MelindaV said:


> PM @garsh or myself with your specific issue, your contact info (full name, email used w/Tesla), VIN if you have one, etc and we can look into assisting. We can not directly hand over the contact we have, but have been able to help others behind the scenes when issues have come up in the past.


Thank you so much Melinda, please check your PMs...


----------

